# edifier r102 help



## Kel Gon (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi I m new here. My volume controller on my Edifier r102 has spoilt and any attempts from me to repair it died when I fried the board attempting to take apart the potentiometer. Now my subwoofer is ueless thanks to my stupidity.

I was wondering if these could be connected to my 6 pin?

Sure Electronics AA-AA11117 Digital Volume Control Kit


----------

